# Newsflash:  US to Invade Venezuela?



## Marauder06 (Jun 25, 2007)

We're about to attack _*who*_?:uhh:

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20070625/D8PVKE9O0.html

Chavez has spouted off a lot lately about how his country needs to prepare for war with the US.  At this point, a war with the US is about the only thing that's going to help him stay in power.  :2c:

Dude- here's a newsflash for you- the only person who thinks the US is poised to invade Venezuela is... you.  Clown.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 25, 2007)

He is out there.......and destroying his own country.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 25, 2007)

I need to get a Chavez handbag to complete my summer ensemble now.


----------



## Kurt V (Jun 25, 2007)

This is typical third world propaganda used by a dictator to stay in power. Turn the people's attention away from the real threat to a false one. Hey its worked in lots of countries. May even work with Chavez.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 25, 2007)

Yep, "it's all the U.S.'s fault."


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Jun 25, 2007)

I saw that yesterday in a news article and laughed.  Typical.  We're such oppressors.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Chavez doesn't want Venezuelans to get too relaxed, thus he rages against Yanqui Imperialism.

The spike in oil prices has led to a pretty good standard of living and increased prosperity. I can remember the food strikes that racked that country back in the late 80s, and I'm sure Chavez remembers too. He realizes that he needs to do more than provide a chicken in every pot if he wants to maintain his position. A little rhetoric goes a long way.

Venezuela was a mess not too long ago.


----------

